# تجربتي في اجتياز pmp ولله الحمد



## Basic (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ابشركم باني الحمد لله اجتزت اختبار pmp وحبيت اشاركم تجربتي واسأل الله ان تكون مفيدة 

التجهيز للاختبار :

اعتمدت في الاختبار على كتابين رئيسين كتاب pmbok وكتاب ريتا حيث قرأت كل منهم حوالي مرتين وقرأت كتاب ثالث لمرة واحدة فقط وهو كتاب heldman 

اعتمدت بعد الله على حل اسئلة كثيرة وخاصة اسئلة fastrack واي اسئلة تقع بين يدي خلال تجولي في النت . 

فيما يتعلق بالاختبار :
الاختبار اغلبه كان مكون من اسئلة تحكي سيناريوهات وكانت اغلبها ( حوالي 70% ) ممكنة الحل بفهمك لكتاب ريتا وجزء بسيط منها ( حوالي 20 % ) كان اسئلة نصية من كتاب pmbok وجزء بسيط اسئلة لا ادرى عن ماذا تتحدث ( حوالي اربعة الى خمسة اسئلة ) .

نصائح للاعداد للاختبار : 

1- قراءه كتاب الpmbok لتفهم كل عملية بوضوح وهدفها وماذا تحتوي وايضا فهم كل الادوات والاساليب ( tools ) وفي ماذا تستخدم . 
2- قراءه كتاب ريتا لاكثر من مرة وركز على حل تمارينها الموجودة في الكتاب لانها مفيدة جدا 
3- حل اسئلة fastrack وفهم كل الحيل الموجودة بالاسئلة 
4- محاولة حل نماذج اسئلة اخرى من النت حتى يكون لديك تصور شامل لانواع اسئلة مختلفة 
5- لا تحاول الضغط على نفسك كثيرا في المذاكرة وقلب حياتك لسجن وحاول ان تركز على الفهم 
6- موضوع المدخلات والمخرجات لكل عملية والاساليب الخاصة بها موضوع مقلق لاكثر الناس حيث ان حفظها صعب نوعا ما و يحتوي الاختبار على جزء غير بسيط منها وكل اللي عليك ان تفهم بالضبط لماذا تحتاج كل مدخل منها inputs للعمليات ال 44 بشكل منطقي و ماذا ينتج عنها ( المخرجات ) و الاساليب المختلفة tools لاستخراج المخرجات 
7- حاول ربط المخرجات بالمدخلات بالعمليات ال 44 حيث ان كثيرا من المخرجات عي مدخلات لعمليات اخرى 
8- حاول تصنيف الtools المشتركة بين العمليات ال44 ومعرفة لماذا تتكرر في هذه العمليات بالضبط 

اثناء الاختبار 

1- اهم ما في الاختبار ان تتحكم انت بالاختبار و لاتدع الاختبار يتحكم بك لو تفاجأت بكم سؤال ما تعرفه فانتبه انك ترتبك وتضيع كل شيء 
2- ضع لك استراتيجه معينه مثل بان تقوم بحل الاسئلة القصيرة اولا ومن ثم اسئلة الحسابات ومن ثم الاسئلة الطويلة وهكذا 
3- اي سؤال لاتعرف الاجابة عليه من اول ما قرأته لا تضيع وقتك فيه وشوف اللي بعده 
4- كن متأكد بان هناك اسئلة لن تستطيع الجواب عليها او لا تفهمها تماما و تجد فيها مصطلحات غريبة عليك 
5- اكتب بالورقة الجانبية الاسئلة التي تحتاج اعادة نظر في اجوبتها لو قدرت تراجعها وعندك وقت 
6- اكتب بالاوراق قبل البدء بالاختبار اي شيء يصعب حفظه عليك مثل القوانين 
7- كن واثقا من نفسك و لاترتبك 
8- يجب ان تتعود على الجلوس لاربع ساعات وحل اسئلة حيث انها نقطة مهمة جدا 
9- حاول ان تاخذ راحة وابعد عينيك عن الشاشة لفترة بسيطة كل ساعة مثلا حتى تعطي فرصة لعينيك لتستريح قليلا
10- من وجهة نظري الوقت كافي تماما فلا يكون احد اكبر همومك ( الحمد لله انتهيت قبل الوقت بفترة كافية جدا ) 

والله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## الكراديسى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

التحضير اخد منك وقت مدته كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أخدت كورس تحضير زى اللى موجود فى new horizons or Amedeast


----------



## Basic (30 نوفمبر 2008)

التحضير احتاج مني فترة تقارب ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا وكانت كلها قراءه و حل اسئلة اختبارات بعد انهاء كل فصل ومراجعة نقاط الضعف و الاسبوعين الاخيرة كانت مكثفة 

وما فهمت وش قصدك بنيوهيرازين على العموم والله اعلم وبدون ذكر اسماء لاي مركز او مدربين اعتقد ان المسالة تعتمد عليك بشكل كبير دون الاعتماد على دورة مقدمة في المحل هذا او ذاك 

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مبروك يا باشمهندس
ربنا يرزقك التفوق دائما


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك على حصولك على الـ Pmp
و الله يوفقك لما يرضاه

بالنسبة لمرحلة التقديم .. هل بحثوا عنك أو دققوا في مشاريعك ؟
و هل تسجيل مشاريعك في طلب التقديم على الاختبار صَعُبت عليك أم وجدتها سهلة ؟
و هل سهولتها جاءت من أنك تعمل في بيئة عمل متخصصة في إدارة المشاريع ؟

و شكرا


----------



## Basic (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هلا ابو بدر 

وانا اخوك لم يدققوا وراي لان الاختيار للتدقيق audit يكون عشوائي واعتقد والله اعلم انهم يختاروا نسبة معينة للتدقيق ( ماني متاكد اظنها 10 في المئة ) 

وبالنسبة لتسجيل المشاريع اخذت مني وقت لكنها لم تكن مشكلة بحد ذاتها ويفضل انك تكتب خبراتك في ورقة جانبية و تحسب كم ساعة اشتغلت فيها و تعبي بياناتك 

بالنسبة لصعوبتها او سهولتها لم تكن مشكلة لي لاني اعمل في بيئة ادارة مشاريع بحتة 

والله يوفقك اخوي


----------



## حاتم سليمان (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك وإنشاء الله لشهادات أعلى ، وشكرا جزيلا على نشر تجربتك حيث أننى بإذن الله تعالى أعتزم التقدم للإمتحان.


----------



## medhat1973 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس وبالتوفيق دايما


----------



## المورد العربى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا مبروك على الشهادة بس انا ليا سؤال اية هوا كتاب ريتا ياريت تكتبة بالانجليزى او تعرفة اكتر


----------



## أبوكمال (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا اقول لك الف مبرووك... وعقبالنا

بصراحة عزيزي لقد انهيت الكورسات قبل اسبوعين
وانشالله سوف ابدأ بالدراسه بعد اجازة العيد المبارك
والنصائح التي سردتها مفيده جدا... سوف اتبعها لعل وعسى ان انجح مثلك
ولكن عزيزي استفسار بسيط... من اين استطيع الحصول على كتاب heldman
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsoory (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## الكابتن المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مبارك لك يا أخي


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## walidkhlil55 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف مبروك ان شاء الله فى انت ونحن جميعا


----------



## رامي2000 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ولكن ماهو اختبار pmpحيث لاأعلم ماهو


----------



## البزاز (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## Basic (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا يا اخوان

ابو كمال بالنسبة للكتاب اشتريته عن طريق امازون ومره شفته يباع بمكتبة جرير وهو كتاب مساعد للفهم و لا اعتقد من وجهة نظري اذا كنت تفهم المادة في حاجة ماسة له حيث كتاب pmbok وريتا يكفيان 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## Basic (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ / المورد العربي 

ابحث عن الكتاب في المنتدى وستجد الرابط للتحميل وباختصار هو كتاب مؤلفته اسمها ريتا وهو كتاب مساعد لطريقة اجتياز الاختبار
تحياتي


----------



## Basic (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ رامي

اختبار pmp اختبار للحصول على شهادة ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية من معهد ادارة المشروعات الامريكي PMI


----------



## أبوكمال (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي Basic على التوضيح... وسوف ابحث عنه في مكتبة جرير

أخي رامي: PMP هي اختصار project manegment profisional وتفسيرها بالعربي كما اوضح الأخ basic


----------



## hatem161 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*للحصول على الكتب*

إكتب فى محرك البحث جوجل العنوان التالى وحاول تختار أحدهما حتى ينزل 
Sybex.PMP.Project.Management.Professional.Exam.Study.Guide.4th.Edition.Jul.2007.pdf free download 

Pmp Exam Prep - Rita Mulcahy - 5ed, 2005 [RMC Publicati.pdf free download
وبرنامج الأسئله

PMP Test Bank free down load

PMP FasTrack 5.0 free down load 

لا تنسونا فى دعائكم وخاصة الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## هاجر محمد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مبروك وعقبالي قريب يارب


----------



## arch_hleem (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## a_t83 (3 مايو 2009)

هل الرابط الخاص بالأسئلة هو للاصدار الثالث لل pmbok?
وشكرا


----------



## أسامة م ز (4 مايو 2009)

ألف مبروك يا أخي وأنشاء الله نسمع نجاحاتك يشهادات أعلى


----------



## abu-zaid (3 نوفمبر 2009)

Congratulations Brother,
Now where can we find the PM Fastrack to train for the exam?
Mahmoud.


----------



## محمد ماضى مرعى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروووووووك وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وأسأل الله أن تنتفع بها وتنفع بها المسلمين وشاكر جدا اذا قلت لى أى جهة أستطيع مراسلتها لدخول الأمتحان والحصول على الشهادة ؟


----------

